# Vaping and dentures



## incredible_hullk (25/7/21)

Hey vape family

bit embarrassing asking this question only being 42 years old

anyone vape with dentures.

if yes has there been any negative impact on your health

thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/7/21)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hey vape family
> 
> bit embarrassing asking this question only being 42 years old
> 
> ...


Negative?


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/7/21)

Resistance said:


> Negative?


Yeah in terms of damaging dentures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/7/21)

Some years ago when 1st got on the wagon I tried to switch my mom to vaping as well. She didn't report anything bad about her dentures. From what I've heard from colleagues the biggest risk of damaging dentures are bar fights....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/7/21)

incredible_hullk said:


> Yeah in terms of damaging dentures



No brother. Never had an issue. If I may ask, what's really bothering you about the denture topic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (26/7/21)

The only issue I am aware of is the dehydration that vaping and smoking does. It has long been said that if you vape you must drink plenty of water. Vaping will dehydrate your gums to a degree which in turn may cause gaps under the dentures for bacteria to grow. As long as you keep your gums and dentures clean I cannot see a problem. The same applies for bridges or general oral hygiene anyway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/7/21)

I do believe that Stainless Steel and Glass drip tips can be hazardous to your dentures too...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (26/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I do believe that Stainless Steel and Glass drip tips can be hazardous to your dentures too...



Meth can be vaped now?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/21)

I remember my late Dad broke his dentures in 76 , biting too hard on his pipe stem , while driving the tractor and smoking ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (27/7/21)

DavyH said:


> Meth can be vaped now?


Oh happy days!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/7/21)

DavyH said:


> Meth can be vaped now?



Hasn't it always? 

technically, the meth gets "vaporized" with an external source, it doesn't directly burn? Meth is like the predecessor for the IQOS...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (27/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Hasn't it always?
> 
> technically, the meth gets "vaporized" with an external source, it doesn't directly burn? Meth is like the predecessor for the IQOS...


Much knowledge you have, suspicious I am!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> Much knowledge you have, suspicious I am!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------

